# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 01/14/2018

## .Karma.

An ancient evil is coming. The Exiles. For centuries they have remained in the shadows, biding their time and learning the technology of our modern age. If they arent stopped...they will have their revenge and plummet our world into darkness. But there is hope. The seven medallions of Yun Wei, the magical tokens imbued with the chi of his fallen students, are protected. The descendants of Yun Wei search for those worthy of the medallions. For only those who can wield such a power can defend our world from the Exiles and end a war that started centuries ago. 

Are you worthy?

----------

